# Re-lume ?



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Hello,this is my first post,so here goes.I managed to buy myself an old Seiko watch from my local charity shop. Its a 8222-7000. Quite a basic steel quartz watch.But its like one my Father used to wear,so I quite like it. I e-mailed Seiko and they tell me it was manufactured in February, 1980. After hours of cleaning absolute filth from it,and polishing the glass with Brasso,it now looks fairly new. My question is,can I get it re-lumed? As,obviously it's stopped glowing after Thirty years ! How much is it likely to cost,and as I'm based in the UK,near Leeds would anyone be able to recommend somewhere for me to take the watch? Oh,out of interest I paid Â£3.99 for it. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

theres a guy on the forum that does relumes.......he's off forum for a bit, but im sure bri will be back online soon


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for that-Will it be OK to 'Bump' the post up every now and again on this Forum? Very new here ! - Mick.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mickyh7 said:


> Thanks for that-Will it be OK to 'Bump' the post up every now and again on this Forum? Very new here ! - Mick.


no problems dude....ive pm'd him for you as well mate so he will have a look when he's back on line....in the mean time, google "satin time" and it will be the first site on the top mate....

welcome to rlt fella....


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

He's answering his E-mails so you should be able to contact him through Satin time. I'm a waiting a relume Seiko diver from him. I think he charges about Â£30 to relume.

Mike


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Yikes - Â£30 ! What do you reckon my Watch is worth ? Would it be worth doing on a 30 year old watch ? How long do these quartz things last? Sorry for all of the questions. Thanks Mick.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have a search on ebay for the same model, that should then give you a rough idea on what it could be worth 

As for the question about getting the lume done, if you like it and what to use it for everyday use then Â£30 isn't a great deal to pay for getting this done- after all you did say you like it


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Fair Comment PhilM ! I do like it,and Â£30 doesn't buy much these days.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mickyh7 said:


> Yikes - Â£30 ! What do you reckon my Watch is worth ? Would it be worth doing on a 30 year old watch ? How long do these quartz things last? Sorry for all of the questions. Thanks Mick.


It's a bit like vintage cars - it can be a money pit if you go too far! :yes:

But what you've done already is what most of us folks here like to do, buy a cheapie (or better still a freebie) and spend our time doing a thorough clean, removing what scratches we can and bringing a piece of cr*p back into use as a loved item. Cost in *your* time at the minimum wage though, and you'll see where costs start to add up for anything more than a clean :yes:

Anyhow, welcome to :rltb: it's a great place to be! :lol:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

mickyh7 said:


> Yikes - Â£30 ! What do you reckon my Watch is worth ? Would it be worth doing on a 30 year old watch ? How long do these quartz things last? Sorry for all of the questions. Thanks Mick.


Well if you spend no more on it, you have a nice old Seiko diver for Â£33.99. If the rest of the watch has come up nice from your polishing I would say money well spent 

Old Seikos just seem to run and run, don't think it's ready to give the ghost up yet. Obviously there can be no guarantee to how long it's got left but if you get six more years out of it, that's just over a fiver a year. Of course it could last a further 10, 15 or more years who knows h34r: Then decide whether you want to pay to get it fixed.

Mike


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Yep Bryan Hibbins at Satintime is the man!He relumed My Seiko H558-5000(Arnold Watch)and it glows like a torch!His turnaround is quick and he takes genuine care and precision over all his watch restoration/relume/repair jobs.


----------

